# Pimentel diet



## salvationishere (Mar 2, 2013)

I am trying to follow Dr. Pimentel's recommended diet from his book, but I don't understand how to eat the minimum 2500-3000 calories / day on his diet.
He recommends just 3 meals per day, spaced apart 5 hours. Have any of you had any luck with this diet? How did you get your caloric quota? For example, he recommends just 1/2 - 1 cup of carbohydrates per meal and just leafy green vegetables for vegetables. And of course low fat meat or fish.


----------

